# Replacing Heat Pump



## HoneyDoer (Nov 20, 2005)

Our heat pump is about 15 years old.  The last couple of years it seems that the auxiliary heat comes on quite often so I think it's getting close to replacement time.  Our house is approx. 2,000 s.f.  The current system is a Trane.  I would appreciate any thoughts on who the best manufactures are these days and a ballpark on what this may cost.  I've been told the new system could be as much as 40% more efficient, but I suspect the payback period will be very long.  I need to decide whether to wait until it's almost dead or replace it now.


----------



## icyhotnyc (Nov 30, 2005)

replace the system now. Next year the prices will double


----------



## HoneyDoer (Nov 30, 2005)

What's the reason for the huge increase?  I was given a ballpark of around $7k which I thought was high for a 1,900 sqf. house.


----------



## kmbrandon (Dec 22, 2005)

The jump in price in 2006 is the result of new government effifiency standards.  Starting in 2006, everything must be at least 13 SEER rated.  Companies are trying to clear out there stock of the units that don't meet the new requirements.


----------



## mattman (Jan 13, 2006)

HoneyDoer said:
			
		

> What's the reason for the huge increase?  I was given a ballpark of around $7k which I thought was high for a 1,900 sqf. house.



What is the tonage and SEER rating and part of the country you are in.  Where I am it is a REALLY bad idea to have your aux heat run for long because electric heating is super inefficent.

I would stick with Trane, in my opinion they are the best on the market right now also they are one of the few in the industry that actually make their own compressor and they stand behind it.  I want to say that they offer a 10 year P & L on 14 SEER and above but that might have changed this month.


----------



## Total Home Care (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have your system serviced and coils cleaned 1-2 times a year ????
if so and you keep your filters changed...then at 15 years old i would change the system.....if not then have the system serviced...I have seen Trane and york units last years past where they should have... but the efficiancy is not the best.....Either Stick with a Trane or get a goodman for half the cost....Goodman units have come a long way in the last few years...


----------

